# Slot-load or Tray-load ODD?



## a_to_z123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to have an opinion out of you.

I wanted to know which out of the two optical disc drives is better:-
Slot-load or Tray-load?

Obviously one advantage Tray-load ODDs have in comparison to Slot-load ODDs is that they can play 8cm discs.

I want to know other drawbacks/advantages of both the discs.

Please have your say!


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2010)

What you mean "Slot-load or Tray-load". Could you provide pictures of both.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2010)

Go for Tray load.
From personal experience (not me, my friend, Dell) he played one slightly scratched CD and it got stuck in system. Just did not came out. He had to visit service center to resolve this.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Feb 14, 2010)

Here you go dude!

*bixnet.net/images/SlimDVDRW-Slot-Tray.jpg

@rhitwick  Exactly due! Slot-loads are full of problems... I dunno why Dell has started putting them in their lappy's!!


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2010)

Would for sure prefer tray load. Slot load would one day or another give scratches.


----------



## parimm (Feb 16, 2010)

Tray load any day, slot load does not accept mini CD/DVD


----------



## Revolution (Feb 16, 2010)

Tray load.....


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2010)

Slot loading drive makes optical disc scratched so I prefer Tray loading one anyday 

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------

Slot loading drive makes optical disc scratched so I prefer Tray loading one any day


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 17, 2010)

always tray load.


----------

